# "Bossy tiel?"



## Cola'sMom (Apr 26, 2010)

Cola squaks and carries on and I know that he want to be let out. I do not want to create a cycle though of him being loud then me letting him out. Hey, who is the boss here? Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I can only suggest that you make sure Cola has lots of toys and things to entertain him. Try and ignore his screaming. When he is quiet, then go get him and even give him a treat. He should start to learn that he won't get any attention when he screams, but when he is nice and quiet, good things come. Reward good behaviour! Good luck.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

They live a long time, he will wear you down, give it time!


----------

